# ZAPCO Z300 - TWO OF THEM $200 each + shipping



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

ok not my AD, but my friend has bought several items from this guy and always great deal.

Zapco Z300 | eBay

search his other ads to find the other....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Zapco-Z300-/140603235573?pt=Car_Amplifiers&hash=item20bc9b1cf5


----------



## vapor77 (Mar 12, 2011)

He's also got a pair of Strokers for sale. I havent seen those in a long time


----------



## DR OBLIVION (Jun 16, 2009)

Lot of cool stuff. I remember those Zapco Studio 150s. When I was in high school, a local stereo shop had a life size replica of the Flintstones mobile with 4 12" Kicker comps and a set of components all run off one Studio 150. Amazing little amp.


----------



## vapor77 (Mar 12, 2011)

I would love one of those Strokers just for the cool factor.


----------



## ghettocowboy (May 31, 2008)

Check his listing. He has tons of car audio for sale. Nice price for a warmth sounding solid state amp


----------

